
Show HN: Tech job board for over 30's in the UK - RobertWheeler
http://www.30plusjobs.co.uk
======
gmac
"The Equality Act 2010 makes it unlawful to discriminate against employees,
job seekers and trainees because of age" [1]. (I can't tell how you're dealing
with this because I get 'Server not found').

[1]
[http://www.acas.org.uk/index.aspx?articleid=1841](http://www.acas.org.uk/index.aspx?articleid=1841)

------
LW1984
I agree with having a site for experienced staff. The BBC are employing
minority groups and this is not unlawful, what about jobs for juniors that's
not unlawful, what about jobs for apprentices that's not unlawful, you can't
pick and choose what suits.

------
NetStrikeForce
Can't resolve the site name...

------
GordonS
How are you monetising this?

~~~
RobertWheeler
Idea was that companies looking for experienced workers over 30 (in the UK
workers 25 and under get a lower wage) pay £30 to advertise a job for 30-days
paid via PayPal.

~~~
RobAley
I'm guessing that as I can't reach your site, you've realised that it would be
illegal for UK companies to advertise on it?

